# Back in a week or so



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Just thought I would drop a line. I will be back online at the end of the week. I am headed down to Florida. My father was a indirect casualty of Hurricane Wilma. During the storm he was apparently stressed out to the point that he had a minor heart attack. He was 81 with heart conditions already. They decided to do a triple bypass on him on Tuesday and all looked good until Thursday when things started to slowly turn. By last night they had deteriorated to the point where he passed early this morning. So I am off to be with the family.
CR we'll talk sugar when I get back. Have a good week all:chef:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll send strength your way. Stay safe -- my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Gosh Chrose, your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

A prayer for healing goes out to your dad and all of you, Chrose. I know what it's like to live in the north and have an ailing parent in Florida. Don't forget to tend to yourself, too.

See you soon,
Mezzaluna


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Oh Chrose,

I'm so sorry.

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your Dad. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, chrose. have a safe trip. my thoughts are with you.


----------



## blue_wolf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are with you on your journey.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear Friend,

I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. And as Mezzaluna says, be sure to take care of yourself too during this difficult time.

Much love and peace,
Emily


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sorry to hear about your father. My thoughts and prayers go with you on your journey and with your family.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose, I'm sending you my warmest thoughts. I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

All of the above goes for me too chrose. I'm really sorry for your loss.

Jock


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

We are praying for you CH. Sorry about your dad.


----------

